# Setting up SVS Sub



## Redman114 (Aug 4, 2006)

Yay! Received my PB12 Plus/2 today. Massive box!

Pity I won't be able to use it for a week until i get the HT area all cleaned up and painted.  

But anyway it is here.

Now, as to setting up, I guess, after much trolling, would be:

1. Put the sub in the listening position and crawl around looking for the loudest point, then put the sub there, or alternatively, put the sub in the front left or rear left corner, but about 500mm out from the corner (which according to some is just the way to do it anyway. Set and forget). Set mains to SMALL.

2. Measure the freq response using DVE or similar and RS meter. I've got DVE and I'm sure I read somewhere that you need to set the sub dB level down by about 9 dB (to compensate for the test tone?? Is this correct?)

3. Correct using Room EQ Wizard and my BFD2496 (I would use Room EQ to do the lot, but until I get an external soundcard for the lappy this could be a PITA)

4. Check the phase.

5. Enjoy!!!

Any other suggestions??

Chriso


----------



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

Much too complicated for a nice new toy unless you are a complete compulsive-obsessive!  

I just plonked mine down inside the right speaker, adjusted the gain by ear on a favourite CD and started listening. I took me two months to get round to test tones I was so busy enjoying the sub. Later tests showed I had hit the gain exactly right within the thickness of the RS meter needle. It was really that easy. I added a couple of notches on the gain for films.

If you have an incredibly boomy room by all means play with the equalisation and other toys. Hopefully you'll have had a few hours enjoying the sub before you need to get technical. By then you will have a good idea how the sub sounds before you need to start "improving" things. That way you'll be better able to judge what is actually "better" or worse.


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

> Much too complicated for a nice new toy unless you are a complete compulsive-obsessive!


Somebody call me...?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I thought I heard a ring too... :huh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

Congrats on your Sub, you're going to love that bad boy. I'll have 2 PB12-Plus/2's for sale in the classified forum once I hit 10 posts. Hate to sell them, I love them to death, but sadly they've got to go all the same.


----------



## azjimmy (Jun 5, 2006)

> Much too complicated for a nice new toy unless you are a complete compulsive-obsessive!


My ears were burning too!!
I'd do No.s 1,2,and 4 and let it set for the first week or so, just to let you get that "new sub smell" out of your system. Then start #3. 
Good luck and welcome to the club!
Jim


----------



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

SVS Set Up for Dummies:

1. Lock all the door and windows.
2. Place Gorrilaz "Laika come home" in CD player
3. Turn volume *well* up.
4. Enjoy
5. Repeat as necessary. :devil:


----------



## lienly (Sep 4, 2006)

y, it's really huge! everyone comes is shocked by its size!:jump: 

I just put 12NSD2 next to piano b/c where is the only place for this monster.
http://photo.pchome.com.tw/lienly/70
http://photo.pchome.com.tw/lienly/69

then just PnP w/o too much setting as you did.
phase, don't know how to adjust?:scratchhead: 



Redman114 said:


> Yay! Received my PB12 Plus/2 today. Massive box!
> 1. Put the sub in the listening position and crawl around looking for the loudest point, then put the sub there, or alternatively, put the sub in the front left or rear left corner, but about 500mm out from the corner (which according to some is just the way to do it anyway. Set and forget). Set mains to SMALL.
> 4. Check the phase.
> Chriso


----------



## Redman114 (Aug 4, 2006)

lienly,
Congrats on the purchase. You will be amazed.

Now, for phase adjustment.... use a friend for this

- Locate the sub in the final position that you want it.
- Swap the wires around on your main speakers ie + to - and - to +
- Put some music with some good bass (on a loop, play the same over and over)
- Sit in your preferred listening position and get your friend to slowly adjust the phase until you hear the LEAST amount of bass. This is the phase you want.
- Swap the main speaker wires back to the correct way and you'll be sweet.

Chris


----------



## RollsRoyce (Apr 20, 2006)

Lienly,

Also be aware of the possibilty of resonances from the piano, either from the strings or woodwork. If you notice some odd ringing or other coloration, try placing towels over the strings in the piano (temporarily) to deaden them. I had to do this with our upright piano since I could hear a strange ringing after loud passages in movies and music. Drove me nuts until I figured out that it was the piano, and the towels did the trick. :bigsmile:


----------



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

Acoustic guitars are just the same. They ring for ages. 

A piece of cloth left under the strings deadens the ringing easily enough.


----------

